# Programmer Analyst Job Roles



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi,
My current designation is Quality Assurance Analyst. Im applying for skills assessment for Programmer Analyst. I can get reference letters from HR and my collegue. Want to know what roles and responsibilites should be mentioned. Will the one mentioned in ANZSCO description site suffice or I need to write on my own. Im planning to write exact one's mentioned in the link along with a few more. The one in site are-
researching, consulting, analysing and evaluating system program needs
identifying technology limitations and deficiencies in existing systems and associated processes, procedures and methods
testing, debugging, diagnosing and correcting errors and faults in an applications programming language within established testing protocols, guidelines and quality standards to ensure programs and applications perform to specification
writing and maintaining program code to meet system requirements, system designs and technical specifications in accordance with quality accredited standards
writing, updating and maintaining technical program, end user documentation and operational procedures
providing advice, guidance and expertise in developing proposals and strategies for software design activities such as financial evaluation and costings for recommending software purchases and upgrades

Also, I hope Job designation won't make a difference as long as I show my Roles and Responsibilities.

Thanks


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi sunny1988, 

don't just copy'n'paste from the ANZSCO description. Most of the listed points should ideally be there (paraphrased) but personalize it, for example by mentioning products/domains etc.

The designation is not important as long as the tasks/responsibilities match. Make sure to follow the ACS sample letter format and add your salary and work hours per week to fulfill the DIAC reference letter guidelines as well. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi sunny1988,
> 
> don't just copy'n'paste from the ANZSCO description. Most of the listed points should ideally be there (paraphrased) but personalize it, for example by mentioning products/domains etc.
> 
> ...




I don't think HR would write salary details in experience letter. If I submit form 16 that contains my last salary and tax statement in that company won't it be enough??
Also for role description I've as it is added the one mentioned in ANZSCO and added a few more of mine.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi sunny1988, 

it's your application - you may of course prepare the letters as you want . But to quote from DIAC Booklet 6, page 22: 



> the letter should indicate the exact period of employment (including whether permanent or temporary, full or part-time), position(s) held, the duties undertaken and the *salary earned* – positions should not be described by generic titles (eg. research officer, public servant) but according to the nature of the duties undertaken (eg. research chemist, accounts clerk)


I like to follow instructions as closely as possible - years of writing research funding proposals will do that to you - but perhaps I'm over-cautious.

Good luck, 
Monika


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi Sunny1988, You should really try your best to stick with each and every DIAC instructions relating to your Visa type. Do not give any chance to Visa Officer to raise any issue. Try your best, even then if you can not, then you atleast be able to Strongly say that you tried your level best later on if any questions asked.


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

So the final roles and responsibilities mentioned in letter are-
- Apply realational database concepts
- Interpret and understand typical client requirements documentation for basic analysis.
- Researching, consulting and analyzing system program needs.
- Uses typical client requirements documentation to assist with analysis and test planning.
- Testing, debugging, diagnosing and correcting errors and faults in application within established testing protocols, guidelines and quality standards to ensure programs and applications perform to specification.
- Writing and maintaining program code to meet system requirements, design and technical specification in accordance with quality standards.
- Identify technology limitations and deficiencies in existing systems and associated processes and methods.
- Escalates issues when appropriate
- Reviews client requirements documents adhere to due dates and support project delivery priority.
-	Domain knowledge is DB.
-	Analyzing user needs, produces requirements documentation and system plans
-Maintaining end user documentation and operational procedures


Hope this will get me positive result for Programmer Analyst.


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

*any reply anyone*



sunny1988 said:


> So the final roles and responsibilities mentioned in letter are-
> - Apply realational database concepts
> - Interpret and understand typical client requirements documentation for basic analysis.
> - Researching, consulting and analyzing system program needs.
> ...


It would be really helpful if someone can respond. Also after going through forums here it feels there Arre no IT jobs down under.. I'm scared whether I should really apply or not.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi sunny1988, 

we are not migration agents but volunteers on this forum. If you need somebody to hold your hand every step of the way you'd better look for an agent. I'm not going to correct/fine-tune your ACS application. Preparing one application (=my own) was enough . But if you have questions about how to interpret certain guidelines or want to know about personal experiences - sure, any time! 

Migrating can be scary for a variety of reasons. The unemployment rate in Australia is low compared to other developed countries (for example the U.S. or Europe) but the dip in the global economy has effects here as well. As a new migrant you will have a harder time finding your first job because you have no "local experience". In your home country you probably have a network of friends and colleagues. If you were to look for a job there you would ask around in your network in addition to applying for job ads. You may have worked for a well-known software development company in India, but in Australia few people have ever heard of it and will ask for "local references" that they can call. Things like that - plus the fact that Australia is very expensive to live in if you are not earning local money yet - can make the initial job hunt stressful. For a couple I would recommend allocating at least 20,000AUD for the first few months (rental bond, rent, maybe a car etc.) to ensure that you don't run out of money before you get a job. You can also look through the forum a bit - there are some great threads about living costs, job hunting tips and settling down in Australia. Some are enthusiastic others extremely gloomy - the truth lies somewhere in between, I guess . 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi sunny1988,
> 
> we are not migration agents but volunteers on this forum. If you need somebody to hold your hand every step of the way you'd better look for an agent. I'm not going to correct/fine-tune your ACS application. Preparing one application (=my own) was enough . But if you have questions about how to interpret certain guidelines or want to know about personal experiences - sure, any time!
> 
> ...


----------

